# blind conks



## Ed Roland (May 27, 2009)

Phellinus pini on Pinus taeda.


----------



## Urban Forester (May 28, 2009)

'Red Heart' has ruined more than one lumber man's day. I learned a few months ago on the Bugwood Network that's it's considered an invasive pathogen. I never knew that...


----------



## Ed Roland (May 28, 2009)

All the pines in this small park are infected. Most likely root grafts are helping the spread. I want to excise one but picking up garbage along the interstate in an orange jumpsuit does not appeal.


----------



## S Mc (May 29, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> All the pines in this small park are infected. Most likely root grafts are helping the spread. I want to excise one but *picking up garbage along the interstate in an orange jumpsuit does not appeal*.




Com' on, Ed! Take one for the team!!  You are probably concerned that "Cool Hand Woodweasel" doesn't have quite the right ring. But we can come up with something...

Sylvia


----------



## treeseer (May 29, 2009)

Hmm so those bulges are positive ID without conks, or am i missing something? Resistograph would be interesting.

I noted a good sized conk on a fairly exposed loblolly about 12 years ago and prescribed waitandsee (unusual for me)

no problems no spread noted since.


----------



## Ed Roland (May 30, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Hmm so those bulges are positive ID without conks, or am i missing something? Resistograph would be interesting.



This disease was a topic of one of my hammer sessions with my 5 study partners. Three practicing in the west and 2 practicing in the east. We meet 3 times a week for 1 hour through teleconference. 
I found this issue at a local park and since its not for a client i did not have tissue sampled for a causal id. We butted heads and threw out Phellinus pini. Then we chased info concerning the disease. 
I posted the pics in hopes of discussion to learn more. 

Mission accomplished.


----------



## S Mc (Jun 4, 2009)

This was indeed an interesting topic for our study group. Points brought out of particular note were:

"Damage is much greater in old trees in virgin and unmanaged forests than it is in young managed forests." 

"Decay typically begins well above ground level...usually confined to heartwood."

"Young trees become infected in special circumstances." E.g., "on jack pine, trunks at cankers caused by sweetfern rust."

"Basidiocarps are annual or perennial..."

"Many diseased trees lack basidiocarps until they are near death, at which time numerous specimens may appear."

Quotes from Sinclair, 2nd Ed.

Sylvia


----------

